# Just saying ...



## Nikki53 (Dec 18, 2021)

That thing where your weight's been stuck for ages. So you think s*d it, eat up to your calorie limit, play free and loose with carbs, drop 0.5 kilos overnight. That.


----------



## janw (Dec 18, 2021)

Yep. I think we hit a plateau, so we think okay I'll indulge for a bit and ... bingo ... it kickstarts the metabolism again. That's my theory as I got stuck pinging between a 2lb loss and a 2lb gain....now it seems to be on track again. Phew! Though with Christmas looming, I'm not counting my chickens or turkeys.... lol


----------



## Drummer (Dec 19, 2021)

That happens when you eat low calorie - metabolism slows down - sometimes permanently, to keep you alive in the famine. More calories and there is a relaxation of measures to ensure survival.


----------



## travellor (Dec 19, 2021)

Drummer said:


> That happens when you eat low calorie - metabolism slows down - sometimes permanently, to keep you alive in the famine. More calories and there is a relaxation of measures to ensure survival.



Not really.
It's just nonsense put about by some people selling books.
Third world countries don't thrive in famines.


----------



## travellor (Dec 19, 2021)

Nikki53 said:


> That thing where your weight's been stuck for ages. So you think s*d it, eat up to your calorie limit, play free and loose with carbs, drop 0.5 kilos overnight. That.


It's just the bit between losing the easy glucose stored in water, and actually starting to use fat reserves.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 19, 2021)

travellor said:


> Not really.
> It's just nonsense put about by some people selling books.
> Third world countries don't thrive in famines.


It is what I warn people about as it is my experience after almost 50 years or being pushed to eat a low calorie high carb low fat diet. 
They found the same thing when trying to help the contestants on that American show - the biggest looser was it called? 
They measured their energy requirements before and on several occasions after their time 'being helped' and found that those who cut back the most reduced their energy requirements the most, with loss of stamina being noticed as well.
I think some weight loss 'experts' advise using a thyroid supplement to try to keep up the metabolic rate of their victims.


----------

